# Wie tief muss ein Miniteich sein?



## Trillian (1. Aug. 2010)

Hallo erstmal, dies ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem tollen Forum! 

Wir hätten in unserem Neubau-Garten gerne einen kleinen Teich. Leider haben wir unter unserem Garten größtenteils Tiefgarage drunter, vor allem genau in dem Bereich wo der Gartenteich mal sein soll, nämlich rund um die Terrasse.
D.h. wir können da maximal bis zu einer Tiefe von 30 cm graben, dann kommt Beton. 
Eine Alternative wäre für mich evtl. ein Hochteich, z.B. finde ich solche Gabionen ( http://www.manufactum.de/Artikel/83476/.html ) ganz schön. Mein Mann will aber unbedingt einen eingegrabenen Teich.... 

Von dem Gedanken Fische darin halten zu können haben wir uns schon verabschiedet, aber wie sieht es mit Pflanzen aus? Reichen 30 cm? Bzw. muss man ja auch dann auch noch den  Bodengrund im Teich mitrechnen, dann sind am Ende evtl. nur noch 20. 
Gibt es Zwergseerosen die man in so einer geringen Tiefe halten kann? Und auch andere schöne Flachwasserteichpflanzen?
Oder hat jemand von Euch einen halb-eingegrabenen Teich? Das wäre evtl. ein Kompromiss. Es gibt doch solche Baukübel die dann auch 50-60 cm tief sind.... oder eine kleine fertige Teichschale
Nur wie sollte man da dann den Rand gestalten? 

Würde mich über Tipps freuen!!

Trillian (aka Sabine)


----------



## Christine (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Miniteich sein?*

Hallo Sabine,

und :Willkommen2 bei uns am Teich.

Wenn man nur Pflanzen möchte, ist das in sofern kein Problem als das man die freie Auswahl bei den einheimischen Flachwasser- und Uferpflanzen hat.

Seerosenrhizome sollten generell nicht durchfrieren. Aber so eine Mini-Seerosen lässt sich in besagter Tiefgarage ziemlich leicht überwintern.

Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem Foto?


----------



## niri (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Miniteich sein?*

Hallo Sabine,

auch von mir ein herzliches :Willkommen2 hier im Forum.

Für meinen Geschmack wären die max. 30 cm Tiefe bei einem Teich ein bischen zu wenig. Grundsätzlich ist ein Pflanzenteich mit dieser Tiefe nicht unmöglich. 40 bis 50 cm Tiefe lassen dir viel mehr Spielraum bei der Auswahl der Pflanzen und Seerosen. Es ist eine gute Idee einen halb eingegrabenen Teich zu bauen. Ich habe z. B. nur Hochteiche. Sie brauchen im Winter etwas mehr Schutz als eingegrabene Teiche, auch sind Temperaturschwankungen in solchen Teichen stärker. Bei gut eingewachsenen Pflanzen ist das jedoch kein Problem. Ich baue meine Minis mittlerweile selbst aus grossen Pflanzenkübeln, die ich gut isoliere und verkleide, so dass die Temperaturschwankungen nicht so stark sind. Ich habe insgesamt mit Hochteichen sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und möchte auch nichts anderes mehr haben .

LG
Ina


----------



## Trillian (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Miniteich sein?*

@blumenelse:
Seerosen muss man überwintern???? Ohje, daran hab ich ja noch gar nicht gedacht! Gibt es keine winterharten Sorten? Und wenn ja, wieviel cm Tiefe brauchen die mindestens zum Überwintern? Eigentlich wollte ich etwas möglichst pflegeleichtes.... 
Man liest ja immer wieder dass Fische im Teich eine Mindesttiefe von 80 cm oder sogar 1 m brauchen damit das Wasser nicht bis unten durchgefrieren kann. Gilt das dann auch für Seerosen?!!
Von was hättest Du gerne ein Foto? Momentan gibt es nur Rasen  Oder meintest Du von der Baustelle als noch keine Erde und kein Rasen drauf war, damit man das Dach der Tiefgarage mal sieht? 

@niri:
Wie isolierst Du Dein Hochteiche? Meinst Du eine zusätzliche Isolation wäre bei solchen Gabionenteichen notwendig? Wenn wir den Teich halb eingraben würde hätte ich mir vorstellt den überirdischen Teil mit groben Steinen zu verstecken. Wenn wir also einen Kübel mit 60 cm Tiefe nehmen würden wären die Hälfte davon unter- und die andere Hälft oberirdisch und mit Steinen verkleidet.

Man muss dazu sagen dass wir in einer Gegend wohnen wo es im Winter selten mal unter -5 Grad hat.  Aber sein kann es eben doch, wie der letzte Winter gezeigt hat.....


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Miniteich sein?*

Hallo Sabine,

das Antworten überlass ich jetzt mal Ina - unsere Grandmasterin of Mini-Ponds - hat mehr Erfahrung im Überwintern von Seerosen in Miniteichen....

Ich lasse meinen Miniteich mit Seerosen einfach nicht einfrieren, weil ich auch Angst um die Wanne habe...


----------



## Majaberlin (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Miniteich sein?*

Mein früheren "Seerosenbehältnisse" (das waren so Sandmuscheln für Kinder, die habe ich mit Folie ausgelegt und Wasser reingetan und eingebuddelt)  habe ich im Winter mit Luftpolsterfolie abgedeckt. Ist aber trotzdem zugefroren, aber meinem Halbzwerg "__ Froebeli" hat das scheinbar nicht geschadet, die ist jetzt bestimmt schon 15 Jahre alt.


----------



## Dilmun (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Miniteich sein?*

@ Trillian

Wenn du die Seerose in einen Pflanzkorb setzt, kannst sie damit im Herbst leicht herausnehmen, in einen Kübel mit Wasser stellen und so irgendwo frostfrei überwintern. 

Da ich keine Erfahrung mit der Überwinterung in Freien hatte, hab ich das so gemacht.  Ich hab den ganzen Winter nicht daran gedacht und den Kübel erst in Frühjahr wieder hervorgeholt. Das Wasser war klar und alles bestens.


----------



## niri (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Miniteich sein?*



Trillian schrieb:


> @niri:
> Wie isolierst Du Dein Hochteiche? Meinst Du eine zusätzliche Isolation wäre bei solchen Gabionenteichen notwendig? Wenn wir den Teich halb eingraben würde hätte ich mir vorstellt den überirdischen Teil mit groben Steinen zu verstecken. Wenn wir also einen Kübel mit 60 cm Tiefe nehmen würden wären die Hälfte davon unter- und die andere Hälft oberirdisch und mit Steinen verkleidet.
> 
> Man muss dazu sagen dass wir in einer Gegend wohnen wo es im Winter selten mal unter -5 Grad hat.  Aber sein kann es eben doch, wie der letzte Winter gezeigt hat.....



Hallo Sabine,

zum Isolieren meiner Kübelteiche habe ich im Laufe der Zeit diverse Dämmaterialien (Kunsstoff) aus dem Baumarkt zweckentfremdet . Da gibt es so eine Art Schaumstofffolie als Rollenware, genaue Bezeichnung wiess ich leider nicht, es war, glaube ich, ursprünglich für Fussbodenverlegung vorgesehen. Dieses Material ist zwar nicht billig, lässt sich aber sehr gut verarbeiten. Ich wickele es einfach um die Kübel, verschnüre das Ganze und mache dann eine Verkleidung drumherum, so das der Dämmstoff nicht zu sehen ist. Ob es sich lohnt, diesen Aufwand zu betreiben? Ich glaube: ja. Vor allem, wenn man wie ich die pflegeleichten Kunsstoffgefässe bevorzugt. Die Temperaturschwankungen in ihnen sind doch manchmal gewaltig. 

Aber natürlich geht es auch ohne Isolation. Einige meiner Hochteiche lassen sich konstruktionsbedingt nicht isolieren. Sie werden nur im Winter gegen das Durchfrieren mit zwei Lagen grossnoppiger Noppenfolie von den Seiten und von oben und Eisfreihalter geschützt. Eine Heizung habe ich bisher nicht verwendet. Beide meiner größeren Miniteiche waren dank diesen Schutzmaßnahmen noch nie durchgefroren. Auch in dem vergangenen kalten Winter. Da meine Seerosen alle in Gefässen sind, bringe ich sie für den Winter in den beiden geschützten Minis unter.  Eine weitere Option zum Überwintern der Seerosen wäre für mich die Garage. Der Raum für die Überwinterung soll gut kühl sein. Die meisten Keller sind etwas zu warm. Es wird allegemein empfohlen die Seerosen so im Teich zu plazieren, dass die Rhizome nicht durchfrieren. Viele Sorten überstehen wohl auch das Durchfrieren ganz gut. Ich habe es mit meinen Seerosen nicht riskiert .

Mit Gabionenteichen und Steinen als Konstruktionselement habe ich überhaupt keine Erfahrung . 

LG
Ina


----------



## Heiki (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Miniteich sein?*

Hallo Sabine!

Ich habe meinen Teich (Fertigteich 50 cm tief) auch nur 30 cm tief eingebuddelt. Damit sich der Teich nicht zu sehr aufheizt und damit ich auch Pflanzen um den Teich herum pflanzen kann, habe ich eine kleine Mauer (20 cm hoch) aus kleinen Granitsteinen gebaut und den Bereich zwischen dem Teich und der Mauer mit Erde aufgefüllt. Vielleicht ist das eine Alternative für dich. Im Teich habe ich eine Minirose, die den ganzen Winter über darin bleibt. Sie ist leider auf dem Bild noch nicht zu sehen, habe ich erst später eingesetzt.

LG Heike


----------



## Trillian (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Miniteich sein?*

Danke für die vielen guten Antworten!!!!
Besonders der Teich von Heiki gefällt mir sehr gut, so ähnlich könnte ich mir das bei uns auch vorstellen (evtl. etwas kleiner, wir haben nur ca. 3,50 Meter Platz von der Terrasse bis zur Grenze) und hinten auch noch etwas Platz haben möchten evtl. für ein Staudenbeet.
Sehe ich das richtig dass Du an der rechten Seite sogar einen kleinen Springbrunnen/Bachlauf hast? Hast Du dafür dort extra nen Berg Erde aufgeschüttet? Und das aussenrum dann auch komplett mit Granitsteinen verkleidet? Gibts evtl. noch ein Foto von der anderen Seite...? 

Und wie klappt das mit der Pumpe? Pumpst Du das Wasser aus dem Teich wieder zurück zum Springbrunnen?


----------



## Butterfly (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Miniteich sein?*

Hallo, als alternative würde ich dazu raten einen stahlwand-swingingpool zu nehmmen der ist in der Regel 4,60 4,60 1,20m oder 5,00 5,00 1,50 Wassermenge 15000, 20000l mit skimmeröffnung. Dazu muss man dann natürlich eine ausreichend konzipierte Filteranlage u. UVC klärer anschließen. Wenn man dies dann noch mit tiek-Holz verkleidet Ist das ein schön anzusehender gartenteich ich selbst habe so einen eigentlichen swimming-Pool seid sieben Jahren und kann nicht über fischverluste oder sonst welche Probleme klagen!! Eine ùberlegung Ist es ihrerseits jedenfalls wert. Wenn Interesse oder fragen bestehen!! Einfach abschreiben


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Miniteich sein?*

Hallo Butterfly,

hast du den Anfang des Threads auch gelesen? Es geht um einen Miniteich und einen Platz von maximal 3,50 von der Terrasse bis zum Zaun.

Da passt ein Stahlwandpool mit 5 m nicht wirklich, oder? Zumal das auch noch potthässlich aussieht.


----------



## Heiki (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Miniteich sein?*

Hallo Sabine!

Schön, daß Dir mein Teich gefällt. Ich habe den Teich auch erst letztes Jahr angelegt und das Foto ist ebenfalls vom letzten Jahr. Die Fotos von heute sind aktueller: Das erste Foto ist von Mai diesen Jahres, das zweite Foto von heute. Ich habe den Teich und den Bachlauf (3 Bachlaufschalen) mit Granitsteinen umgeben. Unter dem Bachlauf habe ich große Stein und viel Erde aufgeschüttet, teilweise Erde vom Aushub des Teichs, teilweise mußten wir noch Erde von einer nahegelegenen Baustelle ankarren. Das Wasser für den Bachlauf pumpe ich aus dem Teich mit einer kleinen Bachlaufpumpe (ausgelegt für max. 2.500 l / h). Ein Foto von dem hinteren Teil des Bachlaufs habe ich leider nicht.

Viele Grüße 
Heike


----------



## Butterfly (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Miniteich sein?*

Hey Christine, diese Pools gibt es ja in vielen verschiedenen grössen auch 3,50 m das mit dem aussehen muss ich dir recht geben, wenn man aber das äußere mit Holz verkleidet oder einmauert dann ist das eine schöne Sache. Ist aber geschmacksache!! Lg aus Berlin


----------



## heiko-rech (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Miniteich sein?*

Hallo,
ein Pool mit Stahlwänden hat in meinen Augen rein garnichts mit einem Teich zu tun, egal wie er verkleidet wird. Es fehlen einfach verschiedene Pflanzzonen, so dass das Becken auch wie ein Teich bepflanzt werden kann.  Außerdem ist eine exakt runde Form, verkleidet mit Holz nicht sonderlich natürlich. Und eben das verstehe ich unter einem Teich.

Da gefällt mir die Lösung von Heiko noch am allerbesten. Und wenn es dann noch einen Tick echter aussehen soll, macht man halt anstelle einer Steinmauer eine Aufschüttung/ Böschung, die man bepflanzen kann.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Butterfly (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Miniteich sein?*

Hallo Heiko, Wie gesagt es ist eine reine Geschmacksache ich habe zu dem eigentlichen Pool noch zwei ,,normale" Teiche!! Richtige Fische (KOI) werden dir jede Pflanze bis auf die Wurzel abfresse..
Desshalb ist es besser ein seberates pflanzbecken je nach grösse des Teiches zwischen 1000 und 8000l anlegt wodurch das rückliessende Wasser geht bevor es zurück in den Teich fließt!! Dann hat man die Wasserqualität die die Fische benötigen und man hat nicht ständig abgefressende Pflanzen, aber das muss jeder selbst wissen wie man es macht!! MfG


----------



## Dachfrosch (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Miniteich sein?*

Ich hab meine Miniteiche gar nicht isoliert und lass sie im Winter durchfrieren - den allermeisten Pflanzen macht das gar nichts aus! Die Seerose mag das allerdings nicht....


----------



## Trillian (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Miniteich sein?*

Ich glaube die Poolversion ist schon deswegen nichts für uns weil mein Mann ja einen möglichst "tiefgelegten" Teich möchte, also eigentlich keinen Hochteich. 
Da wir aber an der  gewünschten Stelle direkt vor der Terrasse drunter Tiefgarage haben können wir eben nicht so tief graben, der Kompromiss wird also wahrscheinlich ein halb-eingegrabener Teich sein - oder eine andere Stelle (wovon wir leider nicht viel Auswahl haben.... ) Die Tiefgarage könnte aber evtl. auch den Vorteil bringen dass von unten Wärme kommt, der Teich also vielleicht nicht ganz zufriert....? Das wird sich zeigen. 
Naja, wahrscheinlich werden wir das Projekt aus Spargründen sowieso aufs nächste Jahr verschieben (gibt es eigentlich eine optimale Jahreszeit um einen Teich anzulegen??).


----------



## heiko-rech (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Miniteich sein?*

Hallo,



Trillian schrieb:


> (gibt es eigentlich eine optimale Jahreszeit um einen Teich anzulegen??).



Meine persönliche Meiniung ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit:

Im Herbst graben, der Boden ist meist feuchter und es ist nicht so heiß. Das Ganze kann sich über Winter (Frost) setzen und man legt im Frühling die Folie. und bepflanzt. Somit haben die Pflanzen mehr Zeit, als wenn man im Frühling buddelt und dann erst im Sommer bepflanzt.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Trillian (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Miniteich sein?*

Danke für die Info.
Einen Folienteich werden wir nicht machen sondern wir werden eine vorgefertigte Teichschale nehmen. Du meinst also, zwischen Teichanlage und Bepflanzen sollte eine Jahreszeit liegen? Gilt das für fertige Teichschalen auch?


----------



## Christine (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Miniteich sein?*

Hi,

nein, das gilt für den Folienteich, damit sich die Erde im Loch setzen kann. Allerdings wirst Du auch für die Teichschale jetzt kaum mehr vernünftige Pflanzen bekommen.


----------

